# Germany Bundesliga 11 May



## OddsPoster (May 8, 2013)

Closes  1 X 2  
11 May 16:30 VfL Wolfsburg - Borussia Dortmund 4.00 3.75 1.91 +182  
11 May 16:30 Fortuna Dusseldorf - 1 FC Nuremberg 1.87 3.70 4.25 +177  
11 May 16:30 Bayer Leverkusen - Hannover 96 1.36 5.25 8.50 +184  
11 May 16:30 Greuther Furth - SC Freiburg 4.40 3.75 1.83 +182  
11 May 16:30 FC Schalke 04 - VfB Stuttgart 1.40 4.90 8.00 +183  
11 May 16:30 1 FSV Mainz 05 - Borussia M'gladbach 2.30 3.40 3.20 +175  
11 May 16:30 Bayern Munich - FC Augsburg 1.23 6.50 13.00 +184  
11 May 16:30 1899 Hoffenheim - Hamburger SV 1.91 3.75 4.00 +182  
11 May 16:30 Werder Bremen - Eintracht Frankfurt 2.25 3.50 3.20 +180


----------



## HowToBet (May 10, 2013)

SCHALKE - STUTTGART PREDICTIONS

Schalke host Stuttgart in a game that could seal their Champions League position for next season. Stuttgart have very little to play for and will have one eye on the upcoming DFB Pokal finals game.

Schalke have been in decent form over the past month or so with a series of big wins, they need to work a bit more on their consistency though. In eight games they have won 5, drawn 1 and lost 2 (13 goals scored, 9 conceded) They have a really talented squad and its a surprise not to see them at least third in the table. Schalke can seal Champions League for next year with one win from the next two games. They are 4th in German Bundesliga with 15 wins, 7 draws and 10 defeats. Schalke are really strong at home in Gelsinkirchen with 10 wins from their 16 games so far and only 3 defeats. Key men for the home side are Michel Bastos and KJ Hunterlaar. That no-one in the top echelons of the game has picked up Bastos is a mystery to me as he is top class.

Stuttgart have not had the best of seasons in German Bundesliga and are currently in 12th position, just 9 points of the relegation playoff. They have made the DFB Pokal final and as they are playing Bayern Munich they are guaranteed a place in next year’s Europa League. They go into this game perhaps weary of injuries and with one eye on that final. Form has seen Stuttgart win 4, draw 1 and lose 3 so not to shabby. Key man for Stuttgart has been deadly Bosnian hitman Vedad Ibisevic. After a few season’s blighted by a knee injury he looks back to his goalscoring best.

SCHALKE - STUTTGART: BETTING TIPS

The odds here look really short for Schalke and assume that Stuttgart’s season is over. The home side only need three points from two games for Champions League football next year but to say they will walk over this Stuttgart side is too much. Stuttgart’s form is very similar to the high flying Schalke and professional pride will push them on to perform. With a starting berth in the German Cup final up for grabs I expect a strong showing here from the visitors. The odds on a home win are very short so we look to the Asian Handicaps for the bet on Stuttgart. For safety we have the Stuttgart +1.5 (1.85 Bet365) which pays out on a Stuttgart win, draw or a Schalke win by 1 goal.


----------

